# My First Foray Into Rlt Watches



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

Always fancied a true 24hr watch... this turned up today (will take a bit of getting use to reading the time), :thumbup:

Apologies for the blurry cameraphone pic










(oh and I managed to spell foray wrong too, where's the title edit!?)


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Nice looking RLT that....

A fine first choice :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2011)

Great buy ,good value --enjoy

Tony :thumbsup:


----------



## Big Rick (Dec 28, 2010)

About twenty years ago I had a Breitling Cosmonaute and I have to say it took a while to get used to telling the time. The worst was when I was in the pub and had a few pints and was asked what the time was, very confusing!!

At about the same time Swatch brought a couple of twenty four hour watches out which I still have.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

mmmmm i have had a few 24 hour watches - some russians, an rlt and an alpha.

never had any issues reading the time.

look at the watch not just the time when you glance at your wrist - take a couple of seconds - that is what its all about.

so perhaps me other purchase this year will be a 24 hour and not an aviator... decisions decisions


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

It's only slightly more difficult to tell the time after 12:00!


----------



## dtc2 (Mar 7, 2010)

is it 11.15 or 5.10 :grin:

can imagine this being fun after a few pints.


----------



## Uncle Alec (Feb 14, 2011)

I may try to find a RLT 13 for my hols in May. I'm going to the Isles of Scilly where there is no use for a minute hand. :beach:


----------



## Robbo2 (Feb 24, 2008)

Uncle Alec said:


> I may try to find a RLT 13 for my hols in May. I'm going to the Isles of Scilly where there is no use for a minute hand. :beach:


One of my all time favourite places. I am going to Bryher in May. You don't really need a watch at all, just look at the position of the sun in the sky! Joking aside, I have taken my RLT 13 when on Scillies in the past.

Have a great time

Rob


----------



## Mechanical Alarm (Oct 18, 2010)

dtc2 said:


> is it 11.15 or 5.10 :grin:
> 
> can imagine this being fun after a few pints.


I'm going to have to say the little hand is on the "11" (well, between the 10 and 12 - so, I'm going to call it 11), so, it is probably 11:15. You may not want to drive if you are having problems reading your watch.


----------



## Uncle Alec (Feb 14, 2011)

Robbo2 said:


> Uncle Alec said:
> 
> 
> > I may try to find a RLT 13 for my hols in May. I'm going to the Isles of Scilly where there is no use for a minute hand. :beach:
> ...


Hi Robbo2

Might see you - we're staying with friends on St Mary's.

Scillonian 19th May, return 26th. Staying with Jethro's brother in PZ 18th & 26th.

Shall we have a secret watch recognition dress code?

Posted as Robbo2 is too young to receive PMs. Sorry everyone else.


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

hahaha, yeah its easy enough once you re-adjust yourself slightly. My toyoflash, binary etc watches are far harder to read, but even with those you get used to it...

I used to take great pleasure in being asked the time...

"whats the time"

*shows crazy japanese watch...*

"I've absolutely no idea mate, you?"


----------



## bsa (Dec 23, 2010)

Thats a nice watch. I work to 24hr time maybe i should get one, never seen anyone wearing one. congrats.


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

Here's a better pic...

am loving the coin edge.. looking for others now!


----------



## Uncle Alec (Feb 14, 2011)

Uncle Alec said:


> I may try to find a RLT 13 for my hols in May. I'm going to the Isles of Scilly where there is no use for a minute hand. :beach:


I've cocked it up, haven't I? I thought it was the model with only an hour hand; one of those would be ideal for Cornwall and Scilly, especially if you can add "ish" after each numeral.


----------



## Moustachio (Feb 3, 2011)

Ask Roy to leave the minute hand off then :thumbsup:

either that or buy a tian harlan chromachron!


----------



## Robbo2 (Feb 24, 2008)

Uncle Alec said:


> Robbo2 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncle Alec said:
> ...


Hi Alec, I knew what you meant, I was referring to my one handed too, perfect for the Scillies. I am going the week before you so it's a shame we can't have the first ever Isles of Scilly watch festival.


----------



## bigboldy (Apr 13, 2011)

Very nice, I've always fancied a 24-hour model after seeing a friend with one a few years ago.


----------



## Proffski (Jun 2, 2011)

Moustachio said:


> Here's a better pic...
> 
> am loving the coin edge.. looking for others now!


Brilliant! I have been a fan of 24hr watches for years. At last I have put some money down and ordered my very first one I could find on the RLT site.

All I could find was the RLT50, now oh so eagerly awaiting furter stock to materialise.

Andy.


----------



## Guest (Jul 17, 2011)

Lovely watch, strangely enough its just above a watch I was looking at the RLT43 which is sadly now out of stock. I now contemplate the RLT 56 as my first venture into the world of RLT watches


----------

